# Smoky Mountains



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

We are about to embark on a 10 day trip from Tulsa Oklahoma to the Great Smoky Mountains. We will probably not drive straight through as it is approximately 700 miles one way. We are looking for a place to stay around Memphis Tennessee, any ideas on where to stay in close proximately to I40. We are thinking about going to Graceland, do you think it will be worth the time. Any suggestions about places to stay or things to due in Nashville as we may stop over on the way home. I would like to spend as much time as possible in the mountains. We are thinking about staying at Tremount Park near Townsend at the foothills of the smoky mountains and will probably take a day trip to Gatlinburg.

Any and all ideas are appreciated.


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't really help with places to stay in Memphis because we always stay at the Grand Casino Campground in nearby Tunica, MS when we go to Memphis. I can say I enjoyed Graceland. It was interesting. I wouldn't do it again - but one time was cool. If you have more time in Memphis we loved the tour of Sun Studios (where Elvis and others recorded). Its more in downtown. Also liked touring Gibson Guitar Factory. Ribs are awesome (Rendevous, Corky's,) and we also like to eat steak at the Butcher's Block (i think i'm right about the name - its butcher's something)

In Smokey Mountains I would say a drive through Cades Cove might be worth your while and a trip over the mountains to Cherokee, NC is very cool. The main drag in Gatlinburg is awesome and we always have to eat at the Pancake Pantry (on main drag in middle of town). Townsend is nice.

I am not much help in Nashville as I have not done much there myself. Let us know what fun things you find to do in all of your destinations!

Mrs. BigA


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds like it will be a fun trip. Sorry I can't help with places to stay. The Smokey Mountains in NC is one of the places I've wanted to go with the OB, but w/ diesel prices I'll stick w/ the VA mountains this year. I remember being a kid and visiting Tweetsie Railroad, Grandfather Mountain, Blowing Rock, and Mystery Hill. I always wanted to take our kids to these sites. I hope you have a great time.

Brad


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

http://www.smokybearcampground.com/ outside gatlinburg
http://www.moonshinecreekcampground.com/ Balsam North Carolina (by cherokee and Blue Ridge Parkway)
http://www.jellystone-cherokee.com/camping.html in cherokee north carolina
http://www.townsendchamber.org/index.html

check out http://etncc.5.forumer.com/ they have information on the east side of tennessee


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.gsmr.com/

Great Smoky Mountain Railway!

Sluggo


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is our stop in the Memphis area when we come back from East Tennessee:

http://www.tomsawyersrvpark.com/

It is just off I-40 on the Arkansas side of the river, and has wonderful views of the river and Memphis. The sites are nice and big and level, and it is a short jaunt into Memphis proper to do the Graceland thing. It is really nice to sit out and watch the riverboats and barge pulls going by.

You might want to call and check on the river situation with all of the flooding going on up north, but I don't think this park is going to affected.

ETA- we stayed at Tremont in Townsend and loved it. Try to get one of the riverfront spaces- they have decks and are really nice. Tremont is just a very short drive from Cade's Cove and Clingman's Dome, and you can go the back way from Townsend into Sevierville and pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg to see all of the tourist stuff. We think youget the best of both worlds by staying in the Cosby/ Townsend area because you don't have to deal with all the crowds and traffic unless you want to.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mrs. Big A said:


> In Smokey Mountains I would say a drive through Cades Cove might be worth your while and a trip over the mountains to Cherokee, NC is very cool. The main drag in Gatlinburg is awesome and we always have to eat at the Pancake Pantry (on main drag in middle of town). Townsend is nice.
> 
> Mrs. BigA


X2 X3 on the Cades Cove idea. Huck Finns in Pigeon Forge is a good place to eat real southern cooked catfish and other southern dishes. The River Plantation CG between Sevierville and Pigeon Forge is nice. Level sites, a river to the back, and near the drop dead beat resteraunt in the whole area "The Applebarn Resteraunt." Go there for lunch. If you are into it Dollywood is a nice ammusment park. If you pay admission after 4 you get the next day as an add on, there is also a water park. Townsend has several riding stables for families. HAve a great time!!!!!!!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

You'll do well staying in Townsend and away from the tourist trap Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area, unless of course, you like crowds and knick-knack shops. If you have rug rats, they'll enjoy Dollywood and Splash Country. In Gatlinburg, the Ripley's Aquarium is really nice. Townsend is the opposite of Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge, much less developed but a great base camp for exploring the Smokies. Cades Cove in the early morning before the crowds arrive, the drive up to Newfound Gap and Clingmans Dome, Mingus Mill, Oconaluftee Visitor Center and Farm are several good places to visit that aren't too far to travel. Note that Cades Cove loop road is closed on Wednesday and Saturday mornings until 10 AM to vehicle traffic. If you are in good shape, you can ride bikes around the 11+ mile loop. If you go as far as Oconaluftee, might as well go into Cherokee and visit the Cherokee Museum.

As far as Nashville is concerned, never camped there since it is practically in my back yard. There is a Corps campground at Seven Points that is within 10 miles of downtown Nashville, and there are commercial campgrounds near the Opryland Hotel, along with a Camping World store and service center. If you are into country music, the Country Music Hall of Fame is an interesting place to visit, and depending upon what is on the exhibit schedule, the Frist Center for the Arts.


----------

